# Beck Depression Inventory: Score your depression



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

http://thecenterforcreativeevolution.com/wp-content/sitefiles/~public/test-beck%20depression%20inventory.pdf

I got either a 30 or 33, depending on what the last question was referring to. So apparently I have either moderate or severe depression.

What's your score?


----------



## Perambulator (Jan 2, 2011)

27 - Moderate.

I'm still adjusting to it, as it's only begun these last few months.

I think the last question was a reference to your sex drive and libido. When my depression ignited, I got horny less, masturbated less, propositioned my boyfriend less.


----------



## Qwazerty (Sep 4, 2011)

39 - severe depression


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm considered normal. I feel blessed I don't have major problems with this considering its association with my conditions and life circumstances.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I got 49.
Even before this, my doc says I'll never have to work again.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

11 - WTH? It seems to be implying that I'm almost "normal" in this realm.

I think it's a great improvement for me, but it's really misleading when you constantly suffer from depression. All those "more than usual" or "recently" questions don't apply for me, so all I can determine from this test is that I haven't been nearly as depressed as I usually am...not that I do or do not suffer from clinical depression.

But I didn't really need a test to know that


----------



## Squiddle (Sep 9, 2011)

53. 
I didn't know this was that extreme. 
I just...
Ugh. There are so many things wrong with me, I'll just add this to the list.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

17. also i think any test like this is going to be biased, in that its pretty obvious which answers indicate depression and if you already believe you are depressed you are more likely to answer the questions indicating that. i tried to be as honest as possible, but i know i had real problems with that in the past... tests like this would vary from severe to mild depression depending on how "sick" i believed i was at the time.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I scored a 25. I'm sure its lower than that on good days.

I try to think happy thoughts and stay busy as much as possible.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I scored a 27-moderate depression. Whatever. 

I feel like my depressions less of an issue when my anxiety is under control. I don't really like the word "depression". It makes me feel stigmatized. "Anxiety" I can deal with much more easily.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

45 ... :con


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

3 I am so sad and unhappy that I can't stand it.
2 I feel I have nothing to look forward to. 
2 As I look back on my life, all I can see is a lot of failures. 
3 I am dissatisfied or bored with everything.
3 I feel guilty all of the time.
2 I expect to be punished.
2 I am disgusted with myself.
3 I blame myself for everything bad that happens.
1 I have thoughts of killing myself, but I would not carry them out.
3 I used to be able to cry, but now I can't cry even though I want to.
3 I feel irritated all the time.
2 I have lost most of my interest in other people.
2 I have greater difficulty in making decisions more than I used to.
3 I believe that I look ugly.
2 I have to push myself very hard to do anything.
1 I don't sleep as well as I used to.
2 I get tired from doing almost anything.
3 I am too tired to do anything.
3 I have no appetite at all anymore.
0 I haven't lost much weight, if any, lately.
2 I am very worried about physical problems and it's hard to think of much else.
0 I have not noticed any recent change in my interest in sex.

Total = 47, on a what i consider "a great day", because i had a great day today. if i took the test tomorrow, however, i would definitely score higher.

i guess i should seek major overhaul and help. i think i took this test several years ago, and i think i scored in the 30s, on a bad day.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Just scored 41 Extreme depression. I would probably score Moderate or Severe on good days.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Just posting as a reminder to myself to take this tomorrow, lol I'll probably still forget. 

My depression is much more under control now though, compared to a few years back.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I got a 31. I'm not really surprised. 

Question 10 got to me. I haven't been able to cry lately. I will tear up and then the urge will go away. I didn't know that was a sign of depression.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1.3 I am so sad and unhappy that I can't stand it. 
2.3 I feel the future is hopeless and that things cannot improve. 
3.2 As I look back on my life, all I can see is a lot of failures. 
4.3 I am dissatisfied or bored with everything. 
5. 2 I feel quite guilty most of the time. 
6. 0 I don't feel I am being punished. 
7. 2 I am disgusted with myself. 
8. 2 I blame myself all the time for my faults. 
9. 0 I don't have any thoughts of killing myself. 1 I have thoughts of killing myself, but I would not carry them out. 2 I would like to kill myself. 3 I would kill myself if I had the chance. 
10. 2 I cry all the time now. 
11. 3 I feel irritated all the time. 
12. 2 I have lost most of my interest in other people 
13. 2 I have greater difficulty in making decisions more than I used to. 
14. 3 I believe that I look ugly. 
15. 2 I have to push myself very hard to do anything. 
16. 0 I can sleep as well as usual. 
17. 2 I get tired from doing almost anything.
18. 0 My appetite is no worse than usual. 
19. 1 I have lost more than five pounds. 
20. 0 I am no more worried about my health than usual. 
21. 2 I have almost no interest in sex. 

36 Severe depression
Guess I'm having a bad day. ​


----------



## sadwench (Sep 13, 2011)

dodgey test, but I still scored a cool 47, yay


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

kelsomania said:


> Question 10 got to me. I haven't been able to cry lately. I will tear up and then the urge will go away. I didn't know that was a sign of depression.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm going to ask my counsellor about my score of 49 today,


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

25  I'm definitely doing better than before lol. 

Although I gotta say just going through that test made me a bit anxious, luckily it's sleep time.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Right now I scored a 27, but it will vary from week to week. I don't know if I'm bipolar or it's hormonal or what but I seem to swing from being moderately or severely depressed to being mildly depressed or not at all.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> Right now I scored a 27, but it will vary from week to week. I don't know if I'm bipolar or it's hormonal or what but I seem to swing from being moderately or severely depressed to being mildly depressed or not at all.


Yay for Nathan Fillion!

But... yeah, same there with you. I can be a zombie/ wanting to kill myself/ just feeling down/ neutral/ or even slighty happy. It's not a stable thing for me.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

27


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

36 - Severe Depression
Thought it would be a lot higher.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

30-Moderate. My answers would vary depending on the time of day or specific circumstances at any given time. I would say I'm severely depressed, most of the time.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got extreme depression when I thought I was only moderate. It was a bit hard to go through the questions.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Yeah the questions were a bit weird, like asking you to compare how you feel now compared to before. Lol I've suffered from depression for past 8 years, I can't remember how I was before.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

42


----------



## Tar (Mar 20, 2011)

41. Hah, I think I've been depressed for ages to be honest, by I have no idea how depression can be fixed. :/


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

37. It's a bad day for me though. On a good one I'll probably score 20 to 25 or so.


----------

